# Look e post damage and broken.



## diesel074 (Jun 26, 2010)

does anyone know if look sells spare parts, this is from my 595 e post, the plug that holds the aluminum piece broke into pieces and the when I tried to loosen the bolt from the aluminum it sieze and I broke the bolt in half. pictures below


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Show the broken bits to your dealer and maybe they can get the parts for you...

If the bike is still under warranty, Look might replace it. Otherwise, I suspect they'll want to sell you an entire ePost. Either way, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## los36 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------

